# (noob)buying new case combatibility-suggestion



## dreiko4788 (May 3, 2013)

hello i got
-intel i7 quad core desktop processor 860 lga1156
-gigabyte oc version 100mm fan gtx 650 gv-n650oc-1gi(gtx 650 1gb oc version)nvidia gtx 650/rev 2.0 pci=e/1gb gddr5/128 bit dual link dvi-d*2/d-sub/hdml
-g.skill f3-10666cl8d-4gbeco i got 4x2gb(8 gb total 4 items)i bought 2 times 2x2gb
-silverstone strider plus 850w sst-st85f-p
-intel media series dh55hc

and i intent to buy a pc case and i seem to like the design of Coolermaster HAF 922

-the xam 922 is 100 dollars its expensive but if its good and if i wont need to change the case in future maybe i d buy it is it good ? any other more value for money choice im from greece so maybe ebay or amazon id buy and its kinda scary xd
-i dont think i need a full tower so basicly 912+ or 922 i think i just play games but i study now but i have 1 fun so id need a better case

or amazon or ebau maybe i find something cheaper


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice. You're the one that has to look at it and live with it. :smile:
The case you linked to is good quality but there are cases that are just as good that cost less.
Mid-Tower are big enough for most all builds.


----------



## dreiko4788 (May 3, 2013)

CoolerMaster HAF 932 Advanced | Skroutz.gr

CoolerMaster Storm Stryker | Skroutz.gr

CoolerMaster Storm Trooper (Window) | Skroutz.gr

i love the lookds of it but i dont know waht u think about them ?
visuals important for me too but i herd the 2 cases 170 euros sucks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

coolermaster make great cases you will have no problems with the 922

corsair and Antec also make good cases.


----------



## dreiko4788 (May 3, 2013)

and i am looking with the 932 and 922 they are same price in where i live i dont know to buy 922 or 932 any help which is better?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

they are both basically the same but the 922 is slightly smaller.


----------



## dreiko4788 (May 3, 2013)

now i am between haf x and between 932 damn i dont know what to do i dont know if that 20 euros in my country worth it or not but i think 932 is a bit pretier xd


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Either will do really. Just depends on what you want for looks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Cases are a personal choice. You're the one that has to look at it and live with it.


----------

